# [TPU] Bad Company 2 Server Clubhouse



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2010)

TeamSpeak 3 Server: 173.67.179.41:9987

MEMBERSHIP CURRENTLY CLOSED

Current Members:
Easy Rhino: Server Administrator
1Kurgan1: Moderator
TheLaughingMan: Moderator
Digibucc: Moderator
Lemode: Moderator
TRIPTEX_MTL: Moderator
TheMailMan: Graphic Artist/Moderator
Sike89: Member
Scrizz: Member
erocker: Member
kid41212003: Member
REAYTH: Member
dank1983man420: Member
Marineborn: Member
bptg64: Member
Glazierman: Member
athlonX2: Member
exodusprime: Member


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 24, 2010)

so its a private server?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> so its a private server?



it is a public server! but there will be reserve slots for members.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 24, 2010)

just wondering how much a month (if its by month) would it be about?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2010)

dank1983man420 said:


> just wondering how much a month (if its by month) would it be about?



5/month to get a reserve slot. but there are a limited number of slots so that we dont go kicking non members who enjoy playing with us.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 24, 2010)

I can do that if I could join.  If I can, just let me know when and how to pay on that.  Still getting used to the demo, but I am that guy who somehow stabs everyone.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 24, 2010)

how many slot server will it be?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2010)

32 slot server


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't forget me!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 25, 2010)

This will be an eastcoast based server?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 25, 2010)

yes east coast based. 

scrizz, you have been added! i am still waiting on triptex. after that i think we can accept 3 more people.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2010)

About time you made this thread! Logo will be done well before launch. In the meantime enjoy this new trailer of the DLC!

New NEW Trailer!


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 25, 2010)

i might join in on this, still havnt made up my mind if i want to buy this game or not, looks great, loved the beta and demo, but idk, EA on the box is kinda making me think that this game will be dropped as soon as Medal of honor comes out


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 26, 2010)

ok, let me in [TPU] G-Man


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

Subscribed.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2010)

I would like to donate a bag of Fritos and some Red Bull. Sign me up please.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

hey trip, you still interested in being a mod? i know we talked about it last week.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Meeting tonight, TPU ownage will be commencing in 24 hrs, or hopefully less!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

i cant wait to see the final version of the graphic mailman made for us. i saw a preveiw about a week ago and it is epic!


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey trip, you still interested in being a mod? i know we talked about it last week.



Who's trip?

Nevermind, I'm an idiot.

What is with the donation thing. Will Fritos and Red Bull suffice? If not PM me for monies.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Who's trip?



triptex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

well i am waiting for triptex to hit me up since he would fill the final mod spot for our server. it is $10 to be a mod and only $5 to get a reserved slot.


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 1, 2010)

I will play the game but no cash right now so I can't send any yet.
I have TS3 installed now.

User name is ShadowScorpion


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i am waiting for triptex to hit me up since he would fill the final mod spot for our server. it is $10 to be a mod and only $5 to get a reserved slot.



Yeah.. payment is coming tonight. Sry for the delay. 40k in the bank but I can't get my shit together to donate $10.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah.. payment is coming tonight. Sry for the delay. 40k in the bank but I can't get my shit together to donate $10.



heh. alrighty. you might wanna put that money in the stock market or something...


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> heh. alrighty. you might wanna put that money in the stock market or something...



F the stock market, put it in my pocket!


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah My pocket


Rhino owes me a bag of goodies


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i am waiting for triptex to hit me up since he would fill the final mod spot for our server. it is $10 to be a mod and only $5 to get a reserved slot.



what will $20 get me ... complete ownage of the sever?  

still waiting on money to get the game when its out and all that ... so i am not sure yet haha


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 1, 2010)

$15 gets u Super User(aka nothing)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

$15 gets you nothing. reserved slots on hold until the server goes online tomorrow.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 1, 2010)

see


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> heh. alrighty. you might wanna put that money in the stock market or something...



It's our house fund. Meaty down payments are good to have these days.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> It's our house fund. Meaty down payments are good to have these days.



ahh k. yea i have been there too. big ass down payment FTW


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2010)

Donation sent. Looks like I'll be getting the game on Wednsday due to pretty much blowing my paycheck this past weekend.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd like to become a member. If donating gets me anything special I'll donate.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

i believe we will have 2 more reserve slots open but i want to wait for the server launch tomorrow.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ahh k. yea i have been there too. big ass down payment FTW





Contribution sent.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

member list updated!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> WE WILL DISCUSS BEING AWESOME AND OTHER TOPICS!



lol for sure. my main topic of discussion


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmm, must pop in sometime, if you will play earlier in the weekends for example.

Ping will be horrible and still don't get my copy in a few days, but could at least try and heal/ammo some TPUers. Or you could use me as a target practice (non knife ).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

excellent turnout tonight and great discussion. our clan should make a strong showing and be well organized. cant wait to play!


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 2, 2010)

I plan on buying the game in the next few days, please let me know if and how to join


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

I might come to the server tomorrow when the game is released.  If I have a good time I will make a donation to keep the server running!  All I need is the IP!  If someone could please PM me the server IP tomorrow!  I will be running from my last class to play BC2.  No...  SPRINTING.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

We need to setup a weekly meeting time. Maybe sometime on the weekends? Sunday nights I think would be best IMO.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I might come to the server tomorrow when the game is released.  If I have a good time I will make a donation to keep the server running!  All I need is the IP!  If someone could please PM me the server IP tomorrow!  I will be running from my last class to play BC2.  No...  SPRINTING.



 there is no ip as of yet. we are waiting on the host to contact rhino, which should be sometime tomorrow. it will be posted here, and i'll pm you if i'm around when it happens



			
				themailman78 said:
			
		

> We need to setup a weekly meeting time. Maybe sometime on the weekends? Sunday nights I think would be best IMO.



sunday works fine for me. I don't know that there will be enough to talk about every week, but for the first few i don't think it's a bad idea. we still have stuff to work out, and instead of trying to fit it in pms or in between games, we probably should set another couple of dates for meetings.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

Sunday night works for me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

game server info added!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 2, 2010)

now we just w8 for steam, ROFL


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

yea, server is up and running. people can join and play on it. of course you actually need to have the game


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 2, 2010)

Are the mods for the game server also or?


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 2, 2010)

?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like my ping is decent
Pinging 69.12.77.41 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.12.77.41: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=121
Reply from 69.12.77.41: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=121
Reply from 69.12.77.41: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=121
Reply from 69.12.77.41: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=121

Wouldn't mind 30's but I can't complain, you guys will definitely be seeing me on the server!


----------



## ERazer (Mar 2, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

i'm getting 70s...

damn you STEAM!! just give me my key!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 2, 2010)

Im getting mid 70s so it should be good.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 2, 2010)

i'm getting 39-40ms


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

you suck... 

well, i'm getting 50-52 with my other connection. one is business one is residential - normally the business has better pings but not this case.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 2, 2010)

FiOS ftw!

25/25 is treating me well


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

digi get on TS!!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 2, 2010)

I would like to be a mod in game can send funds.
I have ran servers before.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

getting 52ms...


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 2, 2010)

My ping results, is this good? I'm serious, I really don't know...


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

ping is 34 ^ optimal.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 2, 2010)

Kewl, thanks Shevanel. Now all I need is acceptance into the clan...


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 2, 2010)

*ping*

got 114, missed the pow wow thought it was tonight it sucks getting old


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

awe shite!!! just got done installed bf bc 2, can't wait to start playing, add me on xfire or aim guys exodusprime1337, and steam exodusprime1337 as well


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

was tonight 9est ... is ok. will be more 

@exodus, see if you can get on the server!! info in first post!

do it now!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

20 ping! (of course i was the one who chose the location....)


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

oooo can i join the clan plx??


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> 20 ping! (of course i was the one who chose the location....)


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

ooo and here's my ping


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's an idea, make a specwar team of people with low pings...


----------



## lemode (Mar 2, 2010)

bleh my ping is 104


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 2, 2010)

lemode said:


> bleh my ping is 104



That's ok, we'll make you supply tech  

j/k


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

lemode said:


> bleh my ping is 104



that still isnt bad man!


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 2, 2010)

Can you add me easy? Been playing beta and look forward to playing with other TPU members.

33ms ping to server!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

Was at walmart and saw it on the shelf.. couldn't resist... bah


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

Can you play it?

I'll cancel my steam order right now if you can play that.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

im about to find out. probbaly too late to cancel steam order... my ticket took a few hours and its release day now.. unless you have until it unlocks??


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> im about to find out. probbaly too late to cancel steam order... my ticket took a few hours and its release day now.. unless you have until it unlocks??



Your right it might take a while to cancel. I guess it doesn't matter. By the time I wake up 2morrow it should be 12:00 in the afternoon and I should be able to play.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah its tooooo close to being ready to go through that trouble

what i found cool was it gave me an option to install from disc without any authentication but the disc had to be in the drive to play

or online activation which is allowed to be installed on 10 pc's at one time or in a lifetime. 

and you cannot change the method without reinstalling the game so if you choose "use disc" to play then wanted to not have to use the DVD you have to reinstall..

i least i know i can pass it off to a friend later


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

this game is lol sexy.. i didnt like the beta.. but now that im in the SP campaign holy hell... game is rediculous.. loooks amazing. the movement and feel is flawless.. nothing like the beta... not to mention it's actually fun!

sure is killing my rig though...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> this game is lol sexy.. i didnt like the beta.. but now that im in the SP campaign holy hell... game is rediculous.. loooks amazing. the movement and feel is flawless.. nothing like the beta... not to mention it's actually fun!
> 
> sure is killing my rig though...



Good Stuff. Can't wait to play. I too look forward to the glory of its SP as much as the MP. 10 more hours...


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

vysnc was working then when i restarted the game from a break vsync was still turned on but wasnt working. AA/AF dont really seem to work either on objects but works on guns and stuff.. wierd

im sure next month we'll be getting drivers will performance improvments tailored to this game... i hope

Can you add me to the clan roster please?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

how the heck do you join the tpup server by ip?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

anybody experiencing some blue screens playing this.. i can't keep it going more than 10 mins.. i've tried everything?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 2, 2010)

way to add me ass, thats hurtfull


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

nope no blue screens. game is running decently smooth for intial release, havnt had any major problems. I need to get some crossfire action going on or a new cpu..  it runs but its tapped.

I could lower the setting but honestly it runs great with every singe thing at max sometimes i get the occassional FPS dip into the lower 40s

This is what im running






Here are some screens... soft shadows look great.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

Guys.

You do not need to be added to this club if you do not plan to donate $$$ for a reserved slot. If you want to be in [TPU] just post up HERE and you can play with us. 

Please use this thread to discuss the server, mods, reserved slots, map rotations, rules, and to report douchebags. 

Not that I don't like to see good gaming discussions but this thread is not for discussions about the game in general. Please use this thread (http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113579)for screen shots and to discuss all other aspects of the game that do not pertain explicitly to the [TPU] server. 

/just trying to keep it organized.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 2, 2010)

im donating....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

even after an update last night, BC2CC still does not connect to our server. hopefully they will work out these bugs quickly.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

seriously though.  wonder what's up?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> seriously though.  wonder what's up?



well i guess today they will be doing a big patch to go to version 1.0

it should work then...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> even after an update last night, BC2CC still does not connect to our server. hopefully they will work out these bugs quickly.



I imagine there will be some bugs for sure. This is a huge launch and the use of trusted partners might not make it all that easier. I saw that you said something last night on Steam but I close the window this morning and missed it... did MIS contact you?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I imagine there will be some bugs for sure. This is a huge launch and the use of trusted partners might not make it all that easier. I saw that you said something last night on Steam but I close the window this morning and missed it... did MIS contact you?



yea but they have no clue right now.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea but they have no clue right now.



As long as they keep the line of dialog open it's all good. This game will be so epic for many months so losing a day or 2 right now won't make a huge difference in the end really.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 2, 2010)

Not as horrible I thought it might be


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

Now we know some of our EU/UK friends are going to be able to play with us. Hopefully BC2 is NOT like BF2142 where we could tell by the way the server started stuttering if we were within 50m of anyone pinging over 150ms. I played on French servers in the beta and the experience wasnt that bad.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Now we know some of our EU/UK friends are going to be able to play with us. Hopefully BC2 is NOT like BF2142 where we could tell by the way the server started stuttering if we were within 50m of anyone pinging over 150ms. I played on French servers in the beta and the experience wasnt that bad.



Yeah, UK should be close to 100ms, won't be competitive but perfectly playable. I've hit a few rounds with 150ms ping in BF2142, have a feeling what it'll be like.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

Im in. Buying the game in the next few days.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Im in. Buying the game in the next few days.



Welcome the battlefield. 

Follow the link in my sig to join the [TPU]BC2 club. This thread is about the server only. Check out post #1 and #90 for an explanation.



OnBoard said:


> Yeah, UK should be close to 100ms, won't be competitive but perfectly playable. I've hit a few rounds with 150ms ping in BF2142, have a feeling what it'll be like.



from what I've seen this game doesn't suffer from high latency as bad as previous BF games but only time will tell. Best thing to do is to get on the server once it's running and see if anything you shoot actually dies.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 2, 2010)

omg i should've just gotten the disk  version.
>.>


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

how do i connect to the TPU server cuz i sure as hell canot find it in the browser


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

Everyone add me as friend so I can play on the TPU server ASAP!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

hmmm....


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

OK it finds it with the correct puncuation


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 3, 2010)

Game Server: 69.12.77.41:19567

Does anyone know how to manually input this?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

nooo... it sucks.- you have to search it
or join while someone is in it (as a friend)

im not playing this minute but if you want i can do that, just to get you in
then it will be in your history.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 3, 2010)

ok thanks...

Edit: I got it, thanks a bunch!!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

you can join on me now


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 3, 2010)

Tried to add you to friends list. Cant find the server as well. How did you spell it in the search?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 3, 2010)

Digi helped me get in but when I exited out and checked history it wasn't there, sigh...


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

k, ill get back in and figure this out
i have a few minutes still 

shogo, add me - digibucc

and for searching the server, try "[TPU]" without quotes


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 3, 2010)

Friend request sent. Same name for me on game.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

i sent one too, see if you can just accept it, and then join me


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

Come on Steam!! 250kb's? Really?


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 3, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Come on Steam!! 250kb's? Really?



I was getting my full 800KB/s when downloading in steam.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

I was at 2.5mb earlier. Now reduced to 250kb.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

delete clientregistry.blob from your steam root folder, then it will try to find a better content server after a restart....

you do risk not being ABLE to reconnect though, if it is really loaded

im in our server now, guys. sent you a request shogo


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

im coming too


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2010)

shevanel said:


> im coming too



I came earlier.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a list of known issues with BFBC2 right now that affects your servers:

1.  Servers are crashing/locking up.
EA/Dice know that servers are currently crashing and locking up randomly.  They have asked all providers to send in logs to help them troubleshoot the issue.
Restart your server with our control panel, not BC2CC when this happens.

2.  Browser is not showing servers randomly.
EA/Dice know of this and working on the issue.  
First off make sure you have completely uninstalled the BFBC2 beta if you had it as this will cause browser issues.
If you still do not see your server refresh until you find it.  Try doing a name search as well.

3.  Servers not showing Ranked or Punkbuster enabled.
EA/Dice know of this and working on the issue.
All our servers are installed Ranked with Punkbuster enabled.  Even tho the browser may not show this they are set that way.

4.  No symbols allowed in server name or RCon password.
Only alphanumeric should be used for these.  If a server name has a symbol it most likely will not show in the browser.  If a symbol is used in your RCon password BC2CC will not work.

5.  Players being kicked randomly.
EA/Dice know of this and working on the issue.
Restart your server with our control panel, not BC2CC when this starts happening.

These issues are affecting all BFBC2 providers as the issues are in the build and the server browser.
There may be other issues to be worked out as well and we are working very closely with EA/Dice.
EA/Dice are not taking these issues lightly.  They are working round the clock to resolve them.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 3, 2010)

I would join you guys considering I pre-ordered it yesterday (yeah it still isn't out in Aus), but 275ms ping just isn't for me


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I'm having a hella time getting on anything. I'm just gonna campaign tonight.


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino, do you know if Xbox/PS3 is having problems, too?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2010)

Ejjman1 said:


> Easy Rhino, do you know if Xbox/PS3 is having problems, too?



havnt heard.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

says there is 11 players in the bc2 server.. are you guys able to conect and play?


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 3, 2010)

I couldn't figure out how to find the server. I tried searching by typing the IP in the server search box, but that didn't work. What name did Easy give the server?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe Nobody on teamspeak to chat with??? Where is everyone???


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 3, 2010)

OOOO and btw the server name is techpowerup, i was able to play a bit last night online but my windows would just keep blue screening randomly ever 10 minutes


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

wow man, you seriously got on minutes after i got off for sleep!

as everyone gets their copies, and the EA connection issues get worked out, we will see each other on a lot more I believe...

the server is doing well though.  Right now there are 25 players, none from TPU. We should get our banner and a welcome message sorted out!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2010)

ok im jumping in game for a bit here!


----------



## erocker (Mar 3, 2010)

Getting it tonight. I wish my job was playing this game instead of having a real job. 


So.. is if fail or win?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

win win epic win.
it is superb, fantastic, ... amazing?

you'll love it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2010)

some issues have been fixed but some still remain. a few of us have locked up or been CTD. i received an email from the host who said they are going to be updated the servers soon.


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 4, 2010)

*messages*

Rhino empty your private message folder you cant recieve any messages LOL


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 4, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> Rhino empty your private message folder you cant recieve any messages LOL



A bit off topic, but how is the PM system in game this time around? Just realized you were talking about PM system here  <-me.

Well I'll still ask as beta didn't have private messages, BF2142 had them, but sometimes many minutes long delay until the message actually reached someone.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 4, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> A bit off topic, but how is the PM system in game this time around? Just realized you were talking about PM system here  <-me.
> 
> Well I'll still ask as beta didn't have private messages, BF2142 had them, but sometimes many minutes long delay until the message actually reached someone.


there isn't one that i have seen


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 4, 2010)

my ping to the server is between 240-300ms which is awesome for me in south korea, i can own face with that ping. lol Especially kurgans lame ass face


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok whoever (TPU) Allen is can suck it! That bastard killed me 15 times tonight. When I finally knifed him we ended up killing each other like a couple of gay vikings.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok whoever (TPU) Allen is can suck it! That bastard killed me 15 times tonight. When I finally knifed him we ended up killing each other like a couple of gay vikings.


I didn't rant about it when you killed me a couple of time as soon as I am in the servers 
I call that justice 
Still wonder who that Allen guy is, but he did kick some asses.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2010)

Dude was killing everyone up.  However he did save some for me 

Oh BTW, I can't launch the TPU server from my favorites as it's grayed out :shadedshu.  I can only join if someone is on my friends list and online.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Dude was killing everyone up.  However he did save some for me
> 
> Oh BTW, I can't launch the TPU server from my favorites as it's grayed out :shadedshu.  I can only join if someone is on my friends list and online.
> 
> ...



make sure you dont have punkbuster selected in the filters. we have the latest punkbuster but the EA master servers are still highly confused.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 4, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> my ping to the server is between 240-300ms which is awesome for me in south korea, i can own face with that ping.





EastCoasthandle said:


> Oh BTW, I can't launch the TPU server from my favorites as it's grayed out :shadedshu.
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/grayedout.jpg



Whats the maximum ping to have a good MP experience? Obviously, lower is better, but whats the highest you can enjoy the game? I might get the game but my shitty connection scares me!


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 4, 2010)

ping isn't really working.
it shows 140-200 for me

and in beta it was ~40

I know the 140-200 figure to be incorrect as pinging otherwise yields ~38-40


----------



## shevanel (Mar 4, 2010)

my g15 keyboard lcd shows ping around 70.. servers browser shows 47 usually... in game usually shows 150+


----------



## digibucc (Mar 4, 2010)

shevanel said:


> my g15 keyboard lcd shows ping around 70.. servers browser shows 47 usually... in game usually shows 150+



same here on my g13 ... actually server browser shows 30s, keyboard shows 60s, in game shows 130+


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

anyone getting any crashes in single player?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Whats the maximum ping to have a good MP experience? Obviously, lower is better, but whats the highest you can enjoy the game? I might get the game but my shitty connection scares me!



I say no more then 40ms if you have a good S/N Ratio.  It's really no different from BF2.  The browser in this game is completely screwed up and once you are in game they've opted to remove ping all together.  However, there is a program that allows you to determine ping called uotrace (Ultimate Online Trace).  If you know the IP address of the server you can ping test it using that program.  Once you start the program it may ask you to retrieve a list, select no.  Then input the IP address of the server you want to ping.  The button to the far left called "Link Test" is used to start the test.  Towards the bottom will show the results.  To the left of the IP address is a shield icon.  If it's green your ping is ok.  If red there is considerable lag.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 4, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I say no more then 40ms.



not that i disagree, but i'd say that's unrealistic.  the majority of people I have seen (in the Us) can't find ANY servers that low. let alone good , fun ones , with a good amount of players.  as the lat goes up as people join - you're lucky to be getting 40.

i'd say for what you can actually get, under 70 is safe, 50 is good - obviously 30 is recommended, but good luck finding it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 4, 2010)

Anything under 100 is fine for BC2. It's not like your playing Quake or Unreal Tournament where ping plays a huge role in whether you die or not. There are so many ways to get kills and points in BC2 that ping won't play a huge role if its under 100. I play on eastcoast servers all the time and my ping is usually around 80-100 and I have no issue getting good scores and helping my team out.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually anything higher then 40ms causes considerable about of hit reg lag.  Sure you can get into the game and play however, unless someone has worst hit-rego then you (at 50ms-100ms) I've found that the game's hit rego considerably poor. 


If you found that unreasonable then check for pings below 40ms and see for yourself.  What I've found is that in higher ping servers (50-100 ms) it actually does take an entire clip to take someone out.  Which isn't the norm at all for this game.  On the lower ping servers not only do I get the +10 for headshots but can take out more then 2 persons with the assault rifle.  It is impossible for me to do that with pings 50ms-100ms.  Which is why I made the suggestion of 40ms or lower.  And, included UOtrace as a means to determine your ping for the time being as the server browser isn't 100% accurate.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 4, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Actually anything 40ms or up causes considerable about of hit reg lag.  Sure you can get into the game and play however, unless someone has worst hit-rego then you (at 50ms-100ms) I've found that the game's hit rego considerably poor.
> 
> 
> If you found that unreasonable then check for pings below 40ms and see for yourself.  What I've found is that in higher ping servers (50-100 ms) it actually does take an entire clip to take someone out.  Which isn't the norm at all for this game.  On the lower ping servers not only do I get the +10 for headshots but can take out more then 2 persons with the assault rifle.  It is impossible for me to do that with pings 50ms-100ms.  Which is why I made the suggestion of 40ms or lower.  And, included UOtrace as a means to determine your ping for the time being as the server browser isn't 100% accurate.



all i meant was, it's not realistic that most people will be able to attain 40ms pings. of course it makes a huge difference... just can't do anything about it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2010)

digibucc said:


> all i meant was, it's not realistic that most people will be able to attain 40ms pings. of course it makes a huge difference... just can't do anything about it.



Oh I understand and unfortunately do to the nature of the game are easily taken advantage of.  I know they get frustrated when they know they got me a few times and I was still able to duck around the corner and take them out with ease.  It doesn't always happen but when it does I clearly have the advantage.  The same happened to me (a lot) on those higher ping servers.


----------



## Flak (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll be joining you guys in the next couple days.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok whoever (TPU) Allen is can suck it! That bastard killed me 15 times tonight. When I finally knifed him we ended up killing each other like a couple of gay vikings.



Was it one of those fights where you are both running in circles and backwards trying to slash each other ?That is funny stuff when the heat is turned up. I much rather be on the winning end of those though.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 4, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Actually anything higher then 40ms causes considerable about of hit reg lag.  Sure you can get into the game and play however, unless someone has worst hit-rego then you (at 50ms-100ms) I've found that the game's hit rego considerably poor.
> 
> 
> If you found that unreasonable then check for pings below 40ms and see for yourself.  What I've found is that in higher ping servers (50-100 ms) it actually does take an entire clip to take someone out.  Which isn't the norm at all for this game.  On the lower ping servers not only do I get the +10 for headshots but can take out more then 2 persons with the assault rifle.  It is impossible for me to do that with pings 50ms-100ms.  Which is why I made the suggestion of 40ms or lower.  And, included UOtrace as a means to determine your ping for the time being as the server browser isn't 100% accurate.



In the beta, it was like 300+, never even bothered! Seems I won't get it sadly.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 4, 2010)

Man for a while I just plain sucked at the LMGs that the medics use. Couldnt kill anything worth crap. I wanted to be the spec though since revive is so useful. Would try to muddle through with the saiga and thompson until.... 

When I got the M60 machine gun now I get the ace pin almost every round! Has anyone else had a similar experience or was it just me sucking on those first 3 weapons?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 4, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Actually anything higher then 40ms causes considerable about of hit reg lag.  Sure you can get into the game and play however, unless someone has worst hit-rego then you (at 50ms-100ms) I've found that the game's hit rego considerably poor.
> 
> 
> If you found that unreasonable then check for pings below 40ms and see for yourself.  What I've found is that in higher ping servers (50-100 ms) it actually does take an entire clip to take someone out.  Which isn't the norm at all for this game.  On the lower ping servers not only do I get the +10 for headshots but can take out more then 2 persons with the assault rifle.  It is impossible for me to do that with pings 50ms-100ms.  Which is why I made the suggestion of 40ms or lower.  And, included UOtrace as a means to determine your ping for the time being as the server browser isn't 100% accurate.



It's going to be more difficult to shoot people simply because your response time (referring to ping) is going to be a little more delayed. Compensate by aiming better, like the modem days.


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 4, 2010)

hey can you guys add me to the clan my user mane is fafa21. i just played like 10 rounds on the server and i was in a squad with all tpu members and each round are squad got the pin for being the best one it was sick.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 5, 2010)

fafa21 said:


> hey can you guys add me to the clan my user mane is fafa21. i just played like 10 rounds on the server and i was in a squad with all tpu members and each round are squad got the pin for being the best one it was sick.



I think i was one of those members. I got the best score overall in 5 games straight  .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2010)

can someone help me? i connected to the teamspeak but cannot get into the BC2 channel to talk
it says i need permissions


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> can someone help me? i connected to the teamspeak but cannot get into the BC2 channel to talk
> it says i need permissions



/fixed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2010)

i got disconnected and it wont let me back in. is there anyway i can get permission to join if i have to reconnect?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool played my first round with [TPU] I have a lot to do prior to leaving for Vegas next week so I won't be on much, but it is added to my favorites and "I'll be bawk !"


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess I will just stay in the lobby.No permisions.


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 5, 2010)

It won't be long now .I'm comin for ya pilgram '' DA HA''


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2010)

clan match sunday march 7 at 4pm est


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 5, 2010)

Vs who?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Vs who?



sorry, just inter-clan match!


----------



## gumpty (Mar 5, 2010)

Urgh. BF:BC2 is sitting at home, all lonely and wanting to be played with for the very first time. And here I am, stuck at work. Bills to pay. Bills to pay.

Fuck. This. Shit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> clan match sunday march 7 at 4pm est



Ill never make that. To early. Why not have clan matches at night? Like around 8 or 9pm est? That way people with families can join too?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 5, 2010)

i would sure enjoy that but your sunday is my monday, ill be at work...*sad face* and plus i probably wouldnt beable to play anyhow


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

Is anyone getting crashes or screen tearing in the game, SP mainly?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 5, 2010)

screen tearing is gonna be caused by vysnce being turned off, i was getting pretty high framerates and i got screen tearing turned on vsync now its gone


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> screen tearing is gonna be caused by vysnce being turned off, i was getting pretty high framerates and i got screen tearing turned on vsync now its gone



Not a fan of Vsync


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 5, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Not a fan of Vsync



I am but it's caused massive input lag for me since getting my 4850s. Only manually limiting the FPS to 60 (either in game or with FPS limiter) can fix that. Honestly I love vsync.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I am but it's caused massive input lag for me since getting my 4850s. Only manually limiting the FPS to 60 (either in game or with FPS limiter) can fix that. Honestly I love vsync.



Sounds good, wateva makes you happy.


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 5, 2010)

Any reserve spot's still up?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2010)

i received this email today from our host:



> EA/Dice are aware of the disconnects and kicks happening right now and are working on fixing it in 2 ways.
> 
> 1.  They are contacting Evenbalance about the issue:
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/932330-punkbuster-issues.html
> ...



the evenbalance thing is very intrigueing. we have autobalance enabled but it does not work. i wonder if the servers see how unbalanced the teams are attempt to balance them and basically kick people and it either clean kicks them to desktop or locks up their system. i figure this is why it is happening because it happens to 4 or 5 random people all at once.

so hopefully they will have solved this issue soon!


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool. That explained it.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i received this email today from our host:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even balance is punkbuster though, right? it doesn't touch the auto balance glitch, i don't think.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2010)

digibucc said:


> even balance is punkbuster though, right? it doesn't touch the auto balance glitch, i don't think.



yea you are right. it is punkbuster.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2010)

I got the M1 Grand! its on now!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2010)

OK this is crap! i unlocked the M1 rifle and played it all morning then i goto get a hair cut and come back and it still says i have it but when i join a server its not in my weapons kits? WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shevanel (Mar 5, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> screen tearing is gonna be caused by vysnce being turned off, i was getting pretty high framerates and i got screen tearing turned on vsync now its gone



i cannot get vsync to work properly as it should, any tips?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 5, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i cannot get vsync to work properly as it should, any tips?



Try D3D Overrider from the RivaTuner install package.... it can force vsync and triple buffering for any D3D application.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

*Heads up!*

Looks like they are updated servers from R4 to R5 over the weekend in an attempt to fix connectivity issues.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 5, 2010)

Any idea how voice chat work works for this game?  I cannot talk or hear any of my teammates talking.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 5, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Any idea how voice chat work works for this game?  I cannot talk or hear any of my teammates talking.



a lot of people don't use it, and the few i have heard , i can't understand them.

i used it once accidentally, and no one could understand me either.

I recommend joining our TS3 server instead... of course, that only let's you tlak to other TPUers... but that's ok


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 5, 2010)

Why VOIP in BC2 not working like BF2?  Oh well it's time to trash talk on teamspeak.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2010)

from the host:



> We are updating all BFBC2 servers to the newest server build titled R5.  Your server will be restarted during this process.
> Many are finding this version much more stable.
> If you see your server go down, please leave it be as it will be restarted when the patching is done.



so it should be a bit later


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2010)

server is back online. join it now!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> server is back online. join it now!



You not my father.  You can't tell me what to do!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You not my father. QUOTE]
> 
> lol that is what you think!


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 6, 2010)

still can't connect to EA master server.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 6, 2010)

rhino i donated!!! no make me a member plx


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 7, 2010)

server had a bit of an issue with punkbuster tonight for about 2 hours. no idea why but after a punkbuster update it is all good again.


----------



## Flak (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been able to successfully login and get servers in the server browser.  But other then an hour or so yesterday I haven't been able to successfully join the TPU server, among others.  

I've tried double clicking the server, highlighting and hitting join, highlighting and hitting the arrow at the end.  I get the please wait for maybe 5 seconds, that disappears and then nothing happens.  Like I said though, it's not just TPU, been having this problem with other servers too.  So, to be able to still play I've just been going down the list trying to join all of them until I get in a game.

I read the blog about PB affecting server connections if it's out of date.  So I ran the manual updater, already had the latest version.  So no change for me there.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK this is crap! i unlocked the M1 rifle and played it all morning then i goto get a hair cut and come back and it still says i have it but when i join a server its not in my weapons kits? WTF!!!!!!!!!!!



Same thing happened to me. I unlocked it, played one game with it, and haven't been able to use it since. I think it is a bug that is affecting everyone. And i liked that rifle too


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2010)

I liked the M1 as well but it really wasnt that awesome in MP. In SP the gun was much more effective but in MP it felt weak and slow.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2010)

There is a new update to BC2:CC. Its up to 0.9.5. Its more stable then the last build.

Source


----------



## digibucc (Mar 7, 2010)

the app should ask you to update itself, making it easy.  it happens often


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2010)

digibucc said:


> the app should ask you to update itself, making it easy.  it happens often



Um yeah but this one doesn't update itself all that well yet.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 7, 2010)

I need to up my vet status so I can get slugs for the Shotguns and HV ammo for sniper rifles.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

Admins/mods should be able to balance teams in game. Can't they?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

God damn it, the multiplayer would be so much fun if it actually worked


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> God damn it, the multiplayer would be so much fun if it actually worked



I only ever had it kick me out once. Are you ever able to play online? Behind a router? Punkbuster updated? (google: pbsetup).


----------



## digibucc (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> Admins/mods should be able to balance teams in game. Can't they?



no it's not functional yet


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 7, 2010)

EA is currently down.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok sign me up and also how do i get in the server?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> I only ever had it kick me out once. Are you ever able to play online? Behind a router? Punkbuster updated? (google: pbsetup).



Yeah PB is updated, Im not technically minded when it comes to network crap!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> Admins/mods should be able to balance teams in game. Can't they?



Not yet man. We just changed tools today in hope we could. The admin tools suck so far.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 7, 2010)

i dont have any $$ im broke but would love to play with you guys bfbc2 name same as here I tried finding the server but dont know how to find it by ip address. is there a certain name?? i dont like the whole ts thing but am down to play whenever


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i dont have any $$ im broke but would love to play with you guys bfbc2 name same as here I tried finding the server but dont know how to find it by ip address. is there a certain name?? i dont like the whole ts thing but am down to play whenever



Man if I could I would just sent ya a copy. We can use all the players we can get.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 7, 2010)

You can find the server on the server list as "[TPU] TechPowerUp! Clan Server".  don't filter it or anything, just sort in alphabetical order and you can't miss it.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 8, 2010)

[TPU]  
Should make it pop up. Did for me any way.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We can use all the players we can get.



Do you accept players with a high ping? by high I mean 300+? I could be a chopper pilot, a tank crew member or whatever (cos I for sure won't be able to be a scout)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Do you accept players with a high ping? by high I mean 300+? I could be a chopper pilot, a tank crew member or whatever (cos I for sure won't be able to be a scout)



LMAO.  You can pilot the stationary guns and welcome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2010)

suppose you can add me up too


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> LMAO.  You can pilot the stationary guns and welcome.



Yeah! rofl! I just ordered it, should get it in a week or so! Till then, keep my place warm! lol (it ll surely suck to have a high ping, I'll have to cope to be as a noob or a knifing target! )


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Yeah! rofl! I just ordered it, should get it in a week or so! Till then, keep my place warm! lol (it ll surely suck to have a high ping, I'll have to cope to be as a noob or a knifing target! )



On a serious note.  If your ping adverages at 300+ you simply will not be able to play a online FPS.  Most servers have default caps of 200 ping to autokick you.  You are honestly talking about a full 3 second delay for your game actions to be registered on the server.  If your ping is not less than 100+, maybe 125ish, I seriously would not suggest you buy a FPS that is primarily multiplayer online game.  It would be a waste man cause you will not have any enjoyment.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> On a serious note.  If your ping adverages at 300+ you simply will not be able to play a online FPS.  Most servers have default caps of 200 ping to autokick you.  You are honestly talking about a full 3 second delay for your game actions to be registered on the server.  If your ping is not less than 100+, maybe 125ish, I seriously would not suggest you buy a FPS that is primarily multiplayer online game.  It would be a waste man cause you will not have any enjoyment.



Yeah I know, but I'll be @ least able to play locally with some friends (I have 40-80 when I play locally). I'll give it a try with you guys though. Jeez yes it aint a good at all, even frustrating, I experienced it once with modern warfare, man, sucks to empty a clip on a guy only for him to knife you! lol. I since gave up playing with people abroad!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Yeah I know, but I'll be @ least able to play locally with some friends (I have 40-80 when I play locally). I'll give it a try with you guys though. Jeez yes it aint a good at all, even frustrating, I experienced it once with modern warfare, man, sucks to empty a clip on a guy only for him to knife you! lol. I since gave up playing with people abroad!



Ok, just making sure you can play with some decent ping somewhere.

I have a friend on Satellite now, moved and had to switch, who owns at least 3 online FPS.  Can't play with anyone on any server, ever.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 8, 2010)

I tried connecting this morning, but it just wouldn't load the server...

Then I tried connecting to any other random server on the list...  same deal.  WTF... Played for a couple hours last night.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 8, 2010)

I dont see my name in the first post grrrr


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't get in either can see the server and  get the stats too 18/32 but try to join and it just sit's there??


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 8, 2010)

Perhaps it's due to the general auth issues they are working out? (and that seem to affect every new battlefield game at first)


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 8, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Perhaps it's due to the general auth issues they are working out? (and that seem to affect every new battlefield game at first)


In other words, EA servers are make of fail at launch 
They just always manage to ruin their good games with lame login servers.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 8, 2010)

no I have the game, but didnt it say on the first page somewhere $5 per month donation for playing i the srver?? maybe I read that wrong?


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 8, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> no I have the game, but didnt it say on the first page somewhere $5 per month donation for playing i the srver?? maybe I read that wrong?


That is $5/month for a reserved slot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2010)

$10 a month for admin rights


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 8, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> I can't get in either can see the server and  get the stats too 18/32 but try to join and it just sit's there??



I am seeing the same 18/32 status and inability to join.  Server not updated maybe?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> I am seeing the same 18/32 status and inability to join.  Server not updated maybe?



I get that all the time - best thing you can do is join another server for a game or 2 the try join tpu again - Its a problem with EA's servers.

.:edit:.

& thats probably the most frustrating thing about BC2 - you can go through so many servers that partially empty but it still wont let you in until youve played a round or 2 on different servers so its a real gamble.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 8, 2010)

i'll give it a try, I really wanna frag it up with fellow TPUers


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> no I have the game, but didnt it say on the first page somewhere $5 per month donation for playing i the srver?? maybe I read that wrong?



playing on the server wont cost you a thing. everyone is welcome. we have people donate and become members so they get a reserve slot and are guarenteed access.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

I kicked people from our server last night. They rolled into the US spawn in Atacama Desert in a heavy tank. I dont think we have an official policy on that yet. I said "No spawn killing" and they blew me up so I kicked them. PB ban -> one round. 

I dont have anything against people causing a ruckus in the spawn with C4 by disabling assets but heavy armor in the spawn is just something I don't put up with.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 8, 2010)

the LOD guys are good for camping at spawn on an empty server and then killing you as you enter the server and respawn.

supposed to be a major server patch update release today ive heard... maybe maybe not


----------



## digibucc (Mar 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I kicked people from our server last night. They rolled into the US spawn in Atacama Desert in a heavy tank. I dont think we have an official policy on that yet. I said "No spawn killing" and they blew me up so I kicked them. PB ban -> one round.
> 
> I dont have anything against people causing a ruckus in the spawn with C4 by disabling assets but heavy armor in the spawn is just something I don't put up with.


the only time i've had armor in spawn is when i'm stealing it. how's that go?
i can steal. can't kill. but what if i'm attacked? do i leave spawn to defend? 

i was actually wondering about that. as that is exactly how it happened. 
i stole it, was driving away, was attacked - SHOT BACK, and they yelled spawn kill.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know.. still a spawn kill IMO since you killed them in their spawn but if you were only trying to steal then its different. Sort of a gray area I guess. Maybe we should have an admin/reserved slot meeting to discuss what we consider to be douchebaggery. 

In the end it will be up to whoever witnesses the even in question.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I don't know.. still a spawn kill IMO since you killed them in their spawn but if you were only trying to steal then its different. Sort of a gray area I guess. Maybe we should have an admin/reserved slot meeting to discuss what we consider to be douchebaggery.
> 
> In the end it will be up to whoever witnesses the even in question.



if they are being douches about it then kick them. generally if it happens only once and get blown up they wont do it again. if they are successful at it, it just encourages them and they continue. that is when the kick comes in handy. if you steal their tank in their base then you have every right to fire back as you roll out or whatever.


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2010)

Eh, if teams would stay more balanced, I would think it would be more difficult to get that tank at the spawn point.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> Eh, if teams would stay more balanced, I would think it would be more difficult to get that tank at the spawn point.



team balance is gonna be a pain in the ass until they work out the reserve slot issue. as members of the server it is up to us to change sides to balance things out.


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2010)

I change when needed, unfortunately I will often have to switch teams initially to get on TPU's team and then it won't let me switch if there is a problem with balance. It's not detrimental to my well being in any way though, lawl. It'll get fixed eventually.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 8, 2010)

not only does it not balance it, but it prevents us from switching to balance it.  obviously not all the time but it has happened enough that it is an issue...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2010)

i just realized that im not in the member list? hmmm i forgot who told me i could join but if its closed the i can wait. im AzzKKr64 in the server


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

So as far as vehicle stealing goes I think Easy is right.. if you're successful and rolling away while taking fire you have all the right to fire back (obviously). However, stealing a vehicle only to stay in the base is another story. 

As for balance I try to keep things balance where I can. Usually this means playing against TPU players but it's for the best I think... I can _sometimes_ completely balance the teams myself.


----------



## lemode (Mar 8, 2010)

I banned a guy this morning who was disrespecting Myself, Scrizz, and Duck...just a warning in case he comes around here bitching up a storm. I won't post his name on the forums but those with admin powers can see him.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

lemode said:


> I banned a guy this morning who was disrespecting Myself, Scrizz, and Duck...just a warning in case he comes around here bitching up a storm. I won't post his name on the forums but those with admin powers can see him.



Can you name some of the stuff he was doing?

Maybe we should list the 10 commandments of douchebaggery.


----------



## lemode (Mar 8, 2010)

vulgar name calling bitching the like


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Can you name some of the stuff he was doing?



+1 

also, i think as soon as they work out the reserve slot issue i will order a 16 man server for squad rush and what not. let's hope they get it fixed soon!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

Alright then. I would have banned him as well.


----------



## lemode (Mar 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Alright then. I would have banned him as well.



For clarification purposes…

I don’t care about cursing…that’s fine. But verbal abuse is not something people should tolerate in life or online.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

Agreed, we're renting this server to specifically have a place where we can control this behavior. 

In a round last night someone was complaining that his team was garbage.. blah blah blah. So I told him he can leave if hes doesn't like it (but I didnt kick him). People are still new at this game and if other players can't handle that fact then they dont need to play on a mature good times server like ours.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 8, 2010)

ok im trying to get on and the server is grayed out in my favorites.
it seems to be online according to the cc but it's empty... not sure if it's my issue or what.

i can join other servers fine


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm having same issue .hope it wasnt me whoever was bitchen about LOL my old pc just barely operates the game will be at least two days before i get new PS


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> ok im trying to get on and the server is grayed out in my favorites.
> it seems to be online according to the cc but it's empty... not sure if it's my issue or what.
> 
> i can join other servers fine



hrm, i am at work. but i can update PB from here and restart the server. doing it now.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 8, 2010)

thank you... wanted to try that but wanted to check with you first... it worked


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> thank you... wanted to try that but wanted to check with you first... it worked



good! this whole PB thing just sucks.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 8, 2010)

benn grayed out for a while, i thot ea was down


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 8, 2010)

What's the deal exactly with antialiasing in this game? Ran/tested last night for the first time under XP/DX9 which has no AA support so will be reinstalling Win 7 tonight (got a new mobo). But I think I have seen reports that not all objects get AA applied under DX10? Hopefully there will be override capabilities in upcoming drivers like for the Mass Effect games. Especially as it runs so well in general; hoping I can pimp some 8xS or even 16xS combined...


----------



## Kursah (Mar 8, 2010)

Had a few good rounds with some fellow TPU'ers. I tried joining the server earlier today and it was greyed out, my clan's server was still that way last I checked. But none-the-less had some fun fighting against and alongside a few of you guys. Fun server ya got there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Had a few good rounds with some fellow TPU'ers. I tried joining the server earlier today and it was greyed out, my clan's server was still that way last I checked. But none-the-less had some fun fighting against and alongside a few of you guys. Fun server ya got there.



what clan are you a part of and would you want to scrim?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> what clan are you a part of and would you want to scrim?



No clan would dare rival the TPU clan as we are trained in the ways of epic win.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 9, 2010)

Had a good couple rounds tonight with you guys, barring a small lapse of common sense by one of my clan members regarding spawnkilling and the death of an admin (lol) All in good fun my friends, Your server is on my Favorite list for sure!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 9, 2010)

Servers will be down again about 6 hours from now.  Not sure when they will be back up.  This is directly from Dice.  They plan on restarting the master servers.  Can anyone explain why they would do this?  There is no other details (IE: they added more servers, tweaked software, etc).


----------



## shevanel (Mar 9, 2010)

I love easy rhino's server... it's awesome  but you guys are madmen so I bought a server for anyone that wants to come by and just practice.. and what not. Join my Ts2 server for more info and the Pw is TPU.. only downside is you need Ts2 client.

I am not trying to pull from easy's server, would be impossible anyway, and I love playing on it.. but I just want people to know there is another TPU server too.

I'm now going to join easy's server and see if I can live for longer than 2 minutes lol.. I suck


----------



## Kursah (Mar 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> what clan are you a part of and would you want to scrim?



I'm part of America's Team BeerMe ( -BeerMe- ). I'm sure they'd be up for a scrim one of these days, I'll toss a word at em' about it see if we can't line something up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 9, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I'm part of America's Team BeerMe ( -BeerMe- ). I'm sure they'd be up for a scrim one of these days, I'll toss a word at em' about it see if we can't line something up.



BeerMe?  I know you guys.  Several of you and yours have crossed paths we me.  I am gysgt_Highway in BFBC2 and gysgt_Todd in BF2142.  My old tag was "WPB=".  Playing with you guys I remember as always being fun because you were good and not dicks about it.

I really only play Battlefield as my online FPS, so I have a lot of hours in BF2142, BF2, and the P.O.E.2 mod.  I have enjoyed tangling with several clans and the like, but BeerMe was one remembered due to good fun, and really humorous messages in game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2010)

from the host...



> EA/Dice are planning a backend restart that will cause Punkbuster issues.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...549-ea-server-maintenance-tuesday-0800-a.html
> 
> ...



our PB is already turned off. so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2010)

shevanel said:


> benn grayed out for a while, i thot ea was down



Shev what do I put in the search window to find you. I need all the practice I can get.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 9, 2010)

2 wsod in 30 mins...


----------



## lemode (Mar 9, 2010)

WTB working Bad Co 2 Client PM me!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> WTB working Bad Co 2 Client PM me!



Talk about it, I just played for about an hour and got 3 crashes. And lately I been getting funny FPS, every once in a while my fps will just bottom out and the game will run like crap for about 20 seconds, then it goes back to running fine.


----------



## lemode (Mar 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Talk about it, I just played for about an hour and got 3 crashes. And lately I been getting funny FPS, every once in a while my fps will just bottom out and the game will run like crap for about 20 seconds, then it goes back to running fine.



that was happening to me before i got booted from my last game. i dipped to 20 fps while trying to scope while recon. then it went away in about 10 seconds.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 9, 2010)

eh server errors... lost stats. hopefully after the server "maintenance" things will be better


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 9, 2010)

I just got banned from a server.  

Apparently it was not a good idea to shoot an admin in the face with the 40mm shotgun launcher, as I was immediately called a hacker for "a one hit kill."  After explaining that I was behind him, he says I was at spawn and shot him with it and I "hack."  Half my other team got banned as well for "hacking" while no one was actually hacking.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2010)

lol, well that server won't have many others visiting when they get mad everytime someone kills them.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 9, 2010)

kids with paypal...


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 9, 2010)

mmm yummy knives

I'm learning to pwn knife like Kurgan, just need a longer knife now


----------



## shevanel (Mar 9, 2010)

is there a way to use onboard sound and a soundcard together so one sound card does voice/mic send/recieve only and the other does game sounds? wanna use headset but only for voice without game sounds.

is this possible?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> BeerMe?  I know you guys.  Several of you and yours have crossed paths we me.  I am gysgt_Highway in BFBC2 and gysgt_Todd in BF2142.  My old tag was "WPB=".  Playing with you guys I remember as always being fun because you were good and not dicks about it.
> 
> I really only play Battlefield as my online FPS, so I have a lot of hours in BF2142, BF2, and the P.O.E.2 mod.  I have enjoyed tangling with several clans and the like, but BeerMe was one remembered due to good fun, and really humorous messages in game.



Nice! Yeah both your names sound very familiar! We're more about having a good time than taking the game too seriously, sometimes people get our humor, sometimes not so much. Either way, we'd rather have a good round of games. Glad you had a good time playing against/alongside us, that's what it's all about when gaming! Feel free to check out our BC2 server, just search for BeerMe in the master server list. We still do mostly Rush because it's so damn fun and addicting. Hope to see ya in there sometime when I'm not in TPU's server! 

Just too bad there are so many sore losers in the BC2 community, half of the balance issues is from guys leaving because the stat's they'll get aren't good enough or they hate losing. That and folks not wanting to switch sides to even things out, both aspects are annoying, I do understand with the servers there are still some disconnect issues tho. I don't mind swapping sides to even things out, I wish there were more that agreed...or even better have DICE implement auto-balance. Even so this game is so damn fun, it's even more enjoyable when your side is down by 3+ and ya still win the round!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Nice! Yeah both your names sound very familiar! We're more about having a good time than taking the game too seriously, sometimes people get our humor, sometimes not so much. Either way, we'd rather have a good round of games. Glad you had a good time playing against/alongside us, that's what it's all about when gaming! Feel free to check out our BC2 server, just search for BeerMe in the master server list. We still do mostly Rush because it's so damn fun and addicting. Hope to see ya in there sometime when I'm not in TPU's server!
> 
> Just too bad there are so many sore losers in the BC2 community, half of the balance issues is from guys leaving because the stat's they'll get aren't good enough or they hate losing. That and folks not wanting to switch sides to even things out, both aspects are annoying, I do understand with the servers there are still some disconnect issues tho. I don't mind swapping sides to even things out, I wish there were more that agreed...or even better have DICE implement auto-balance. Even so this game is so damn fun, it's even more enjoyable when your side is down by 3+ and ya still win the round!



the autobalance issues are being worked on. it is a real hassle. also, your clan will notice a reserve list issue effecting things as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> mmm yummy knives
> 
> I'm learning to pwn knife like Kurgan, just need a longer knife now



 Was some fun games, but quite a few annoying with a whole squad constantly camping our base for tanks.


----------



## human_error (Mar 9, 2010)

grr i was playing on the server earlier but for some reason i couldn't put it in my favourites list, it doesn't appear in my server history and i'm CTDing a lot too, which didnt happen before today.

DICE really need to patch this thing...

at least the ping was good when i was able to join + playing 

**edit**

seems the server was restarted and now i'm having no problems


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Talk about it, I just played for about an hour and got 3 crashes. And lately I been getting funny FPS, every once in a while my fps will just bottom out and the game will run like crap for about 20 seconds, then it goes back to running fine.



My FPS was tanking last night as well. Really strange since it was fine on Sunday. Same thing your describe was happening to me. 

@ shevanel- I think you can do that. to make it work you would just set TS3 to specifically use the headset as a playback/capture device. I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 9, 2010)

*Doube post FTW*

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...-maintenance-tuesday-0800-a.html#post13185731


> EAIT is working hard to improve server stability. They will do a restart of the master servers around 0800 GMT tomorrow (that is, in 6 hours time from now).
> 
> Sorry about the short notice.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2010)

anyone else having issues logging in??


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah the servers are down for maintnace freedom, it was scrolling on the bottom


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2010)

but my friends game seems to be working fine


----------



## digibucc (Mar 9, 2010)

shevanel said:


> is there a way to use onboard sound and a soundcard together so one sound card does voice/mic send/recieve only and the other does game sounds? wanna use headset but only for voice without game sounds.
> 
> is this possible?



not with in game chat.

but with TS, or similar - you can tell it it settings to use a specific device.  just set the speakers to default, and the game will sue them - then set the headphones in TS specifically, and TS alone will use them.

some other software will let you choose specifically as well, like VideoLan.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 9, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Just too bad there are so many sore losers in the BC2 community, half of the balance issues is from guys leaving because the stat's they'll get aren't good enough or they hate losing.



now, it seems to me stats stick in this game. even when i exit a game halfway as i have to go, it says updating stats.  I don't remember to check specific stats to see if that game saved, but it says updating...

I assumed as long as it doesn't crash, your stats are saved.


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 9, 2010)

Is there a way to get one of those sigs with k/d and all that, that will auto update?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2010)

> We are in the process of updating all servers to version R6.
> During this time your server will go down, patch will be applied and it will then be restarted.  Please do not do anything with your server until you receive a second email from us saying the update is complete.
> After this update has completed and you received our second email you can then enable Punkbuster again as they have fixed the Punkbuster kick issue.
> 
> "This server contains a fix for the "PB INIT failure" mass-kick that we saw over the past days after each time Plasma(backend) went up/down." - EA/Dice



yay!


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 9, 2010)

Does that mean Even balance will work?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Does that mean Even balance will work?



that is what they say.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2010)

nice! hopfully this update will fix some bugs and errors while they keep working on the rest


----------



## Flak (Mar 9, 2010)

Because I've seen this thrown around in the bigger BC2 threads here I just want to clarify terminology...

When some of you mention even balance...  
Do you mean even balance = auto balance or 
even balance as in the makers of pb?


*AzzKKr64, you were like my arch-enemy last night.  Every single game we were on opposing teams you handed me over half my deaths.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 9, 2010)

I would like to say thank you to Easy and the other Mods for running an exceptional server. I got pretty fed up with crap mods ruining the game. (and PB... existing, but that's different)

If I ever have money, I will donate.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2010)

Flak said:


> Because I've seen this thrown around in the bigger BC2 threads here I just want to clarify terminology...
> 
> When some of you mention even balance...
> Do you mean even balance = auto balance or
> ...



evenbalance is punkbuster. autobalance is team balance.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2010)

Flak said:


> Because I've seen this thrown around in the bigger BC2 threads here I just want to clarify terminology...
> 
> When some of you mention even balance...
> Do you mean even balance = auto balance or
> ...



Im glad you liked it flak


----------



## human_error (Mar 9, 2010)

There will be a 32 slot TPU rush server coming up as soon as DICE allow new server orders to be fulfilled - the server will be based in the UK. 

Info will be posted as soon as the server's up, the name should be "[TPU]TechPowerUp! EU rush server".


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a good idea. I like the UK and the EU players but I don't like seeing them rubberband across the server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 10, 2010)

from the host 



> EA/Dice are messing with the backend systems and unfortunatly it's disconnecting the servers.
> This is in preparation for the change over tomorrow morning:
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...-ea-server-maintenance-wednesday-08-00-a.html
> 
> This is being reported on our email list with EA/Dice and it's affecting all providers.



so this explains some of the recent disconnects. it appears the problems are happening more quickly. this could in fact be a good thing because EA/DICE may be getting closer to solving the problem.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> the autobalance issues are being worked on. it is a real hassle. also, your clan will notice a reserve list issue effecting things as well.



We're not using the reserve list atm, not sure when we'll go that route. At this point we don't generally have too many issues till the server fills up (usually happens around this time or an hour earlier it seems). And hey if my clan's server is full, I'll wait or hit another server instead of someone getting kicked generally.

I'm glad the autobalance issue is being worked on, looking forward to it..imo should've been already implemented. Either rate, better added later than ignored completely.


----------



## lemode (Mar 10, 2010)

I don’t understand all the whiners and complainers who lack patience (specifically on the EA forums). I applaud EA/DICE’s handling and working around the clock to resolve server issues to ensure the public can actually play the game the way it’s meant to be played. Yes it’s been a week but f*ck, give them a break already! All these kids with uber sense of entitlement and rage when something doesn’t go the way THEY want.

I’m glad I got a vasectomy now so I don’t further pee in this silly human gene pool.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Played on an Taiwanese server tonight (lowest ping available -Japan gets BC2 released sometime later today) with a bunch of dudes who were already lieutenants and captains in the game.  My k/d ratio took a big hit sadly...  Of the servers I've visited, TPU's seems to be the most fun for me.  Best yet, when I get on, most everybody else has a similar ping so it stays competitive!


----------



## gumpty (Mar 10, 2010)

human_error said:


> There will be a 32 slot TPU rush server coming up as soon as DICE allow new server orders to be fulfilled - the server will be based in the UK.
> 
> Info will be posted as soon as the server's up, the name should be "[TPU]TechPowerUp! EU rush server".



Sweet. Can't wait.

Haven't played the [TPU] US server much cause my ping ranges from 90-130. Will be interested in donating towards UK servers if necessary.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 10, 2010)

lemode said:


> I don’t understand all the whiners and complainers who lack patience (specifically on the EA forums). I applaud EA/DICE’s handling and working around the clock to resolve server issues to ensure the public can actually play the game the way it’s meant to be played. Yes it’s been a week but f*ck, give them a break already! All these kids with uber sense of entitlement and rage when something doesn’t go the way THEY want.
> 
> I’m glad I got a vasectomy now so I don’t further pee in this silly human gene pool.



+1 

epic rant.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone mind if we switch the server to conquest, I hate Rush, just camping and running in to die.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 11, 2010)

lets do a squad DM tourney with a tree and all that shit.. team captains and what not and set it up so everyone with night/day schedules get a chance to participate...

any thoughts?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 11, 2010)

I like that idea. Squad rush is pretty fun IMO.. I'd be willing to participate. 

If they want to play I think 1kurgan1 and Soviet Missile should be captains so they're not on a team. I don't mind being a captain either.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2010)

Count me in when the UK server is up and running, I am installing the game tonight!


----------



## shevanel (Mar 11, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Count me in when the UK server is up and running, I am installing the game tonight!



say goodbye to your sex life


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2010)

shevanel said:


> say goodbye to your sex life



LMAO..... at my age (more importantly the wife's), I will still have 6 days a week to play without suffering


----------



## shevanel (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah i was totally jokin cuz your title said grandad and all


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 11, 2010)

lmao tatty,im usually up so late the gf is asleep before i get to bed,so no horizontal tango for her.Plus im 41 soon *cry* so kinda more you'll be lucky than im up for it.If it was'nt bad enuff with too much playing wow *i know i know* i just got this yesterday and played it till 4am last night.

Also how do i put a server ip in the game manually?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 11, 2010)

you cant yet


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2010)

tigger said:


> lmao tatty,im usually up so late the gf is asleep before i get to bed,so no horizontal tango for her.Plus im 41 soon *cry* so kinda more you'll be lucky than im up for it.If it was'nt bad enuff with too much playing wow *i know i know* i just got this yesterday and played it till 4am last night.
> 
> Also how do i put a server ip in the game manually?



Once a week for me ONLY if I have been good, unless of course we go out with friends for drinks, she loostens up then   4AM!!!!!!!!!  don't U work for a living?  I'm 50 in June


----------



## shevanel (Mar 11, 2010)

now thats what i call bad company


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 11, 2010)

No unfortunatley i dont work really anymore,i do a few goveys fixing pc's and doing builds but thats about it.My gf has bipolar disorder so i kinda care for her,it does give me lots of time to play this and wow tho.

How do i find this 69.12.77.41:19567 if i cant input it manually? or is it the same server as in the Battlefield Bad Company 2 Clubhouse thread?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 11, 2010)

tigger said:


> No unfortunatley i dont work really anymore,i do a few goveys fixing pc's and doing builds but thats about it.My gf has bipolar disorder so i kinda care for her,it does give me lots of time to play this and wow tho.
> 
> How do i find this 69.12.77.41:19567 if i cant input it manually? or is it the same server as in the Battlefield Bad Company 2 Clubhouse thread?



Yeah it's the same server. Once EA gets their act together we'll get so more servers up most likely. 

FWIW you're a bigger man than I am.


----------



## lemode (Mar 11, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I like that idea. Squad rush is pretty fun IMO.. I'd be willing to participate.
> 
> If they want to play I think 1kurgan1 and Soviet Missile should be captains so they're not on a team. I don't mind being a captain either.



Wait what's wrong with Kurgan and I being on a team together?!

Regardless, I'm down for anything in regards to this game.


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 11, 2010)

i'LL BE 55 IN MAY AND HAVE 12 GRAND CHILDREN AND i'M UP AND RUNNING NOW GOT NEW BUILD FINALLY GOING FRIGGEN POWER SUPPLY, THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED ME NOW DONT SHOOT MY AZZ TILL I GET UP TO SPEED LOLl


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 11, 2010)

If any slots open Rhino, I'd love to slip in.

I think we should work on figuring out the Auto Balance. Unless it has been fixed, it's annoying getting into a server and having 4 less players than the other team!


Ah, I love this game though


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 11, 2010)

Ejjman1 said:


> If any slots open Rhino, I'd love to slip in.
> 
> I think we should work on figuring out the Auto Balance. Unless it has been fixed, it's annoying getting into a server and having 4 less players than the other team!
> 
> ...



I think auto balance is still broken. :shadedshu

This game is amazing... when it works. :shadedshu


----------



## shevanel (Mar 11, 2010)

i dont wanna sound anti hetero but this is the best game ive ever played.. and with patches.. omg it should get better.

I wish sniper scopes gave that shine though whenever your in scoped mode.. thatd be sick!

fav gun so far is the SVU.. next unlock is the VSS i cannot wait - from russia with love


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2010)

how are you guys putting your stats in your sig?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 11, 2010)

hey has anyone tried/heard of making a shortcut lilke BFBC2Game.exe" +fullproc for quads and what not? rumor has its supposed to increase performance

Im tempted but only lazy enough to get this post typed before i eat my lunch lol


----------



## human_error (Mar 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> how are you guys putting your stats in your sig?



i'm getting the sig generator to create my sig, then i'm saving it as jpg and uploading it manually - it means no auto-update though 

w1zz is looking into adding a TPU sig generator for bf:bc2, which will be good - just got to figure out how to get up-to-date stats.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117157


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 11, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i dont wanna sound anti hetero but this is the best game ive ever played.. and with patches.. omg it should get better.



Of course behind ZELDA: OCARINA and, for that matter, every n64 game ever made?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 11, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i dont wanna sound anti hetero but this is the best game ive ever played.. and with patches.. omg it should get better.
> 
> I wish sniper scopes gave that shine though whenever your in scoped mode.. thatd be sick!
> 
> fav gun so far is the SVU.. next unlock is the VSS i cannot wait - from russia with love



VSS lacks punch but is functional with the RDS. Personally I'd take the SVU in any situation that calls for the VSS.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 11, 2010)

shevanel said:


> hey has anyone tried/heard of making a shortcut lilke BFBC2Game.exe" +fullproc for quads and what not? rumor has its supposed to increase performance



Doesn't do anyhing according to devs, so just a rumor.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 12, 2010)

For some reason i cant log on, is there a new patch for bad company 2 or is shit going down, 

I havnt had my computer for 3 days because ive been skateing and such.



EDIT nvm

i was starting the beta LOL @ LIFE!!!!!.

everything is fine now ganna rape with my gol magnum you little medic whorez


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 12, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Doesn't do anyhing according to devs, so just a rumor.



http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,...ses-Compute-Shader-for-Deferred-Shading/News/


some interesting info on the subject of mutlicore multithread for Frostbite 2


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 12, 2010)

i cant logon to tpu server for some reason when I go to the screen flashes and thats it.DK why


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i cant logon to tpu server for some reason when I go to the screen flashes and thats it.DK why



did you try closing out the game and restarting the game? that works for me.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 12, 2010)

i think it was the reserve slot debacle. there were 4 names on the list, and 28 players in game.  even if the person in the list is in game, it seems to still hold their slot.  i removed myself and gunny temporarily, and will have them back on there shortly. sorry gunny


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 12, 2010)

yep tried restart nothing that sux so if there are reserved slots others cant get on? bummer


----------



## digibucc (Mar 12, 2010)

the way reserves work in bc2 is stupid, and different than all other games. it literally reserves the slot, not kicks someone if the person tries to enter.

until that is fixed, we either have to manually kick players as people want to join if it's full, or leave the slots up and then our 32 man server is effectively 16 , as rarely are all of us on at once.

so the best option is to just try an join, if it's full (right now 30/32 is full, it could be up to 20/32) or so, depending on how many of us are on.  if you are a server member, join ts and ask to be let on. server members donate, and slots are full right now.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 12, 2010)

I was just on. Had a couple of good rounds, actually.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2010)

EA/DICE are working on fixing the reserve slot issue. until then everyone will just have to be patient


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 12, 2010)

Where the hell is my M1?!


----------



## dank1983man420 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ill try to hop on finally in a few days.  Been having migraines lately and i'm trying not to look at the screen that much.  maybe even tonight.  Be forewarned that I suck, though I'm good at running out in the open for a while on suicide missions which allows the others to flank around on the other side while I draw the fire.


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where the hell is my M1?!



I had it day one and disappeared after that.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 13, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> I had it day one and disappeared after that.



When you unlock the M14 Mod 1 Enhanced, you won't care any more.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 13, 2010)

Is the TPU server down?  It's grayed out for me in the browser.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Is the TPU server down?  It's grayed out for me in the browser.



yes, i believe EA is down!


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 13, 2010)

I was just starting to have fun!  Anyways, I finally got my sound card to stop squealing after 5 minutes of play, so I'm good to go as soon as it comes back up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2010)

I can get in.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 13, 2010)

Just updated punkbuster and I still can see the server on the list.  Is it possible I was banned or something?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 13, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Just updated punkbuster and I still can see the server on the list.  Is it possible I was banned or something?



I can't get in either. It is grayed out though.
Guess I'll go find the old fart server.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 13, 2010)

Its grayed out for me too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2010)

lemode said:


> Wait what's wrong with Kurgan and I being on a team together?!



 I like this,


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah YOU would ....


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 15, 2010)

So I would like to schedule a closed day for the server. firstly, I think inter-clan scrimmage would be fun, (we could do K/D averaged teams to keep it even and competitive)

also there are some things that I want to try... like the tracer dart kill (using a firing line of 16 or so) or the invincible man (32 med packs in a small room), or the ATV vs. Heli (Die Hard style)... 


just a suggestion.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 15, 2010)

Ummm I think all of my stats and leveling up just disappeared, now Im back at square one, private


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Ummm I think all of my stats and leveling up just disappeared, now Im back at square one, private



There is a thread on the UK BF forums about lost ranks. Check it out and add your name to the list. If they restore the date this is one way to make sure they fix it. 

@ Black Haru - I like that idea so you can count me in.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2010)

yea one of these days we will have a TPU only session. it is hard though to coordinate everyone's schedule.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 15, 2010)

too coordinate threw the most obvious shedule the obscuse people just wont beable to play or have it be on a weekend


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 15, 2010)

I am down for some clan action.  I don't care who's team I am on.  My work schedule is about to change to 8 to 5ish, so I am down for any afternoon game starting next week.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2010)

if anyone is having problems with connecting to server such as the TPU server then exit the game and see how many BC2s are running in your task manager! today i had 4 bc2...exe's running at the same time taking over 400MB each! once i ended them i didnt have problems connecting


----------



## human_error (Mar 16, 2010)

the TPU eu server will be up within 48 hours - EA are allowing all backorders to be activated - 50% tonight, the rest within 48 hours. After that new orders can be placed 

source

**edit**

Just got an email - the server is up 

Name:
[TPU]TechPowerUp! EU rush server
IP:
85.236.100.199:21567


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am down for some clan action.  I don't care who's team I am on.  My work schedule is about to change to 8 to 5ish, so I am down for any afternoon game starting next week.



Same here fellas!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 16, 2010)

well why don't we start by finding out when everyone normally plays, and when they _can _play if necessary?  
that way we can look for the best possible time for the most people.

the bc2 site will be ready shortly, just getting content in there and the coding finished. should we have a calendar that shows match dates to the public, and everyone that is a member can see when others will be playing.  I know we obviously can't plan and stick to the same schedule, nor would i necessarily want to - but a general idea could help a lot/

also, any more ideas for what should be on the site are welcome.  I can make it happen i just am not an ideas man.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2010)

human_error said:


> the TPU eu server will be up within 48 hours - EA are allowing all backorders to be activated - 50% tonight, the rest within 48 hours. After that new orders can be placed
> 
> source
> 
> ...



is this a 32 man server?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2010)

human_error said:


> the TPU eu server will be up within 48 hours - EA are allowing all backorders to be activated - 50% tonight, the rest within 48 hours. After that new orders can be placed
> 
> source
> 
> ...



also where in the EU? does it also give a city location?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2010)

Pinging 85.236.100.199 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.100.199: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=113
Reply from 85.236.100.199: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=113
Reply from 85.236.100.199: bytes=32 time=151ms TTL=113
Reply from 85.236.100.199: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=113

Ping statistics for 85.236.100.199:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 150ms, Maximum = 151ms, Average = 150ms

-------------

Not too bad, but I like the 90 ms I get to the U.S. VA server


----------



## digibucc (Mar 16, 2010)

it is 32, according to the server browser. don't know about the location.  
i get 123ms, which is better than i expected


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

I got about 110-120


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 16, 2010)

I get and avg of 101ms.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 16, 2010)

hmm I need to buy the game first to join here.  Is the game any fun?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 16, 2010)

digi, for the site you should add profile pages that include player stats in a similar manner to the system specs here (would be filled in by the player) so that people could post what they like to play and how in a non-cluttered manner.

also, a gun review page where players could write reviews for each gun (with some sort of formatting (so there's no "m60 is uber pwn use it!") such as time spent and kills made sort of thing so that viewers can get a general idea of how much experience the player has with the weapon.

something similar for maps (strategy guide type deal)

and for vehicles....

maybe this should be its own thread...


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 16, 2010)

human_error said:


> Name:
> [TPU]TechPowerUp! EU rush server
> IP:
> 85.236.100.199:21567





Easy Rhino said:


> also where in the EU? does it also give a city location?





tigger said:


> I got about 110-120



Hmm, I get 63ms. If tigger gets more, then sure it can't be UK? But it seems about right to what I get to UK servers.

Just got update done, so I'm there ->

edit: yep, I was the only TPU there, but seemed to work great.


----------



## human_error (Mar 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> also where in the EU? does it also give a city location?



sorry was afk - yes it's 32man and is in London afaik (definately a UK location). As a point of reference i get between 60 and 90ms ping which is very low for my connection.

I'll be on later tonight to test it fully, if anyone has any problems with it please feel free to PM me and i'll look into it.

**edit**

just seen that it is full of non-tpuers...i'll probably get around to adding some reserved slots soon, as well as maybe adding a couple of admins if people are interested.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok ever since i formatted my PC today and reinstalled everything i cannot join a channel in the teamspeak. can someone help me out


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok ever since i formatted my PC today and reinstalled everything i cannot join a channel in the teamspeak. can someone help me out



what happens is your TS client info is now gone and the server needs it to verify you. just come in and hopefully a TS admin will grant you server member status.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2010)

we should plan for a squad rush match tonight. 8 people who want to play should plan on using the NY server tonight around 10pm eastern?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 17, 2010)

i'll be there


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll fill a slot, if needed. That's 8 mountain, right?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 17, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I'll fill a slot, if needed. That's 8 mountain, right?



Not sure about mountain time.. but Rhino's time is EST . 



Easy Rhino said:


> we should plan for a squad rush match tonight. 8 people who want to play should plan on using the NY server tonight around 10pm eastern?





I'll be there tonight guys, I seriously love squad rush 4v4 but 8v8 is also pretty damn awesome.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 17, 2010)

I would LOVE to play a Squad Rush game with you guys tonight! So far that's my favorite gametype.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2010)

oh yea, that is 10pm eastern time. i am going to need the break!!!! looks like we have 5 people set. we need 3 more!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 17, 2010)

Reayth and I should be on tonight.


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh yea, that is 10pm eastern time. i am going to need the break!!!! looks like we have 5 people set. we need 3 more!



I will take a break from Metro 2033 and MLB 2K10. I'm in.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess I should get TS going. This morning my youngest put the mic in the fish tank, so I think all i got left is a few of those rockband mics...


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 17, 2010)

how come you guys run TS instead of Ventrilo?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2010)

Vent is MMO-land.

TS just seems far more elegant for games like this, to me, anyway. Easy to manage many large groups together too.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 17, 2010)

lol, My FPS clan has been running on vent since as long as I can remember...

TS3 is installed and running now, don't have permission to join the BC2 server channel though...  Oh well.  Look forward to fraggin it up with you guys.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2010)

It's all about ease of use, for me. Never realyl had any issues with TS, vent is better quality audio, but that adds to bandwidth. I'll use whatever, even MSN, if need be.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 17, 2010)

the squad deathmatch server is alot of fun, i would hope to see isle inocentes and valaprraiso  in rotation, those are great 16m maps


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 17, 2010)

I had a lot of fun tonight guys,ty


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 17, 2010)

We need a West coast server, lol.

Always losing in knife combat .


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 17, 2010)

tigger said:


> I had a lot of fun tonight guys,ty



I did as well thanks. 

I keep trying Easy Rhino server but its always empty.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 17, 2010)

Your pretty good nimmer,i'm old and useless :S i hope i never let you down too much.


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 17, 2010)

tigger said:


> Your pretty good nimmer,i'm old and useless :S i hope i never let you down too much.



thanks i sucked at BF2 (badly) but my rank now is top 1% go figure


----------



## human_error (Mar 18, 2010)

I've changed the name of the EU server as it never got busy (well it did fill up..once) to have UK instead of EU in it to try and entice some more people to play on it...

Still i've had fun messing around on it with some pals just parking tanks on top of each other, practicing helicopter flying (got rapid landing and take-offs from rooftops of buildings down to a fine art now ).


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 18, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> we should plan for a squad rush match tonight. 8 people who want to play should plan on using the NY server tonight around 10pm eastern?



Hmm, you have moved clocks? 9pm est now? If it's in an hour I could join too. +6h for my time. 
edit: although the NY server is higher ping, but now empty it shows 142ms and Virginia shows 156ms when there is 16 players.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Hmm, you have moved clocks? 9pm est now? If it's in an hour I could join too. +6h for my time.
> edit: although the NY server is higher ping, but now empty it shows 142ms and Virginia shows 156ms when there is 16 players.



I'm getting on around 10 EST (in 10 min) and joining NY16.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 18, 2010)

I hate you all  There goes my K/D ;( Spawn/die/spawn/live-for-a-second-get-knifed/what not


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2010)

hey everyone. i have paid for the next month of BC2! so we are good up until the end of April! there are only a few people that did not pay atleast 2 months in advance. just hit me up with a PM if you think you are one of them!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

ill be on again tonight, not sure how long but atleast till 10 east if not till 11 east


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2010)

So when can I get in on this hot action? Donations are accepted? I have a few bucks...


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 19, 2010)

Can someone upgrade the server to R7 soon if it is not already? I want to use my M1 this weekend!

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/bc2-pc-service-update/971224-r7-servers-coming-online.html

Improved hit detection is nice too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> Can someone upgrade the server to R7 soon if it is not already? I want to use my M1 this weekend!
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/bc2-pc-service-update/971224-r7-servers-coming-online.html
> 
> Improved hit detection is nice too.



our servers are being upgraded sometime today.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 19, 2010)

we have no control over the upgrade though, so asking someone here to do it is pointless.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So when can I get in on this hot action? Donations are accepted? I have a few bucks...



Hot action cost a little more then a few bucks ! I think it is running about $150 at least


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> I will take a break from Metro 2033 and MLB 2K10. I'm in.


How do you like Metro ?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> We need a West coast server, lol.
> 
> Always losing in knife combat .



That would be nice. Some of those silicon valley boys need to step up. Do we have any ?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So when can I get in on this hot action? Donations are accepted? I have a few bucks...



PM Easy for details.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2010)

he has on the front page no more slots available at least until they fix the reserve issue.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2010)

digibucc said:


> he has on the front page no more slots available at least until they fix the reserve issue.



Well, I don't have a problem with him just donating.  He may not get a reserved slot, but he is welcome to help of his own free will.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2010)

Rhino where did you go ? Start a knife fight and then leave ?  

Oh you are in Pa. I was born in Pa. Franklin ! Over half a century ago. 
Remember when the refinery blew up, or was that before your time ?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 21, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Rhino where did you go ? Start a knife fight and then leave ?
> 
> Oh you are in Pa. I was born in Pa. Franklin ! Over half a century ago.
> Remember when the refinery blew up, or was that before your time ?



i have only been living in PA for about 8 years now!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 21, 2010)

I havent played in two days now. Ive been playing Batman:AA. Holy crap its a good game!


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, it is a good game.

Can't connect to EA = can't play online = suck.

Is anyone having a same problem?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2010)

I played on friday but will start playing again tomorrow. Thursdays the big day! getting my 5850!


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 21, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Yeah, it is a good game.
> 
> Can't connect to EA = can't play online = suck.
> 
> Is anyone having a same problem?



Yep that happened, but I kept on trying and got in eventually. Loads of players playing, so just some temp glitch.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2010)

Fucking bullshit piece of bullshit crap motehrfcucking pusy piece of fuck holy dck.

Fucking crashed me to desktop twice now (after clicking the reconnect button for the 1000th time).


----------



## lemode (Mar 21, 2010)

wtf is up with the crazy connection issues that haven't been there most of the week?! 3 weeks afterl aunch...this is starting to get annoying.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2010)

lemode said:


> wtf is up with the crazy connection issues that haven't been there most of the week?! 3 weeks afterl aunch...this is starting to get annoying.



strange - its worked pretty flawless for me for the last 2 weeks or so - this is the first time in a while its 'broke' again.

but yeah its started to get a bit silly - this far into launch & they are still having issues. maybe the game should have remained in beta while they made sure the network was operating properly. Its a pitty such an epic game has its launched day ruined. Anyone that buys the game expects to be able to play it


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 21, 2010)

just CTD about five minutes ago and "could not connect to EAONLINE" messages...  sadface sniperbob is...


----------



## shevanel (Mar 21, 2010)

Just a suggestion but I think if you guys changed the maps on the server there would be more traffic at night? I don't know but alot of people are into playing isla inocentes, valaparaso and arica harbor and presa.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2010)

all 5 maps are on there, it just takes a while to cycle through them all, and the auto-rotation doesn't work well.  if there is no admin on to rotate , then it will keep doing the same ones.

hopefully they get the server software fixed soon-but even if not, we will get something figured out to keep it fun...

the thing is , now that i actually read your suggestions - there are 5 maps available for conquest - the only one you named is laguna presa. the rest are for rush/squad rush - which is what the 18 player server in ny is for...

we could do 32 man rush more often though, and that would give isla, valparaiso, and arica , but the key to remember is they are different modes, and again the server software - you can't put different modes to cycle in a list, you have to have an admin to switch modes.

i think conquest is more popular overall, so to leave it in rush for an extended time might not be a great idea - even if you like the maps more.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 21, 2010)

OIC.. that makes it more clear then.

I will have to check out the 18 player server more often then bec. the squad rush is alot of fun.. Having something to defend constantly is a ton of fun and alot more action usually.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah i love squad rush and sqdm... conquest is fun and all but those games are more intense... that's why we had to get a second server for them


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Squad rush is only 4 vs. 4.  It is very intense and works a little different as you seem to have to destroy the boxes in order (A, then B) because the second one does not appear in that section until you do.

8 vs. 8 or higher is just regular rush.

I enjoy the game period.  Rush, Squad rush, conquest, being hunted by TPU members for shitsngiggles, etc.  If we got together and just had a shooting contest on a map, I would find a way to have fun with it.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If we got together and just had a shooting contest on a map, I would find a way to have fun with it.



Like someone drops a medic hub/ammo hub to some roof corner and rest try to shoot it down with different guns ?) Maybe a run off area first with an obstacle course where you can choose your own route to get to shooting position(s). Going in pairs and loser drops out.

Finals could be all the losers dropping targets, so that there would be couple targets for both to drop, one with pistol and another with bigger gun. That could be even fun 

And why isn't there this kind of mode already in the game!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 22, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Like someone drops a medic hub/ammo hub to some roof corner and rest try to shoot it down with different guns ?) Maybe a run off area first with an obstacle course where you can choose your own route to get to shooting position(s). Going in pairs and loser drops out.
> 
> Finals could be all the losers dropping targets, so that there would be couple targets for both to drop, one with pistol and another with bigger gun. That could be even fun
> 
> And why isn't there this kind of mode already in the game!



We can also throw the med/ammo hub in the air and see who can hit it the most times before it hits the ground with one of the pistols.  Drive by a target on the back of a vehicle and see how hits you can get on a stationary target, like ammo hubs on walls and such.  We can totally do this for no reason.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I enjoy the game period.  Rush, Squad rush, conquest, being hunted by TPU members for shitsngiggles, etc.  If we got together and just had a shooting contest on a map, I would find a way to have fun with it.



Agreed, although I would have to say I'm not a fan of large rush games, get over about 16 players and I feel the enjoyment factor drops. Also not a huge fan of squad deathmatch, unless you have a server loaded full of squads working together it's just a silly stupid death factory to destroy your K


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 22, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Agreed, although I would have to say I'm not a fan of large rush games, get over about 16 players and I feel the enjoyment factor drops. Also not a huge fan of squad deathmatch, unless you have a server loaded full of squads working together it's just a silly stupid death factory to destroy your K



I like small Squad Deathmatch games, 12 people at most.  Then it turns into a interesting game of cat and mouse.  Every moment is a little scary cause you so paranoid about snipers and/or attracting attention.

The only games I hate are the ones filled with MW2ish players.  No teamwork at all.  I mean we don't always watch each other's back, but we do when we can.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I like small Squad Deathmatch games, 12 people at most.  Then it turns into a interesting game of cat and mouse.  Every moment is a little scary cause you so paranoid about snipers and/or attracting attention.
> 
> The only games I hate are the ones filled with MW2ish players.  No teamwork at all.  I mean we don't always watch each other's back, but we do when we can.



Yep I agree. I love taking guys out when they are firing on team mates. 
I just got the defib and want to start reviving guys too. Med packs are 
OK , but it isn't like watching them get zapped and get up again.


----------



## Canin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey guys, nice Virginia Server. I have played it the last week or so just about everyday, and had fun for the most part, however, tonight it seemed like the TPU guys playing were more interested in being unbalanced and running around as a bunch of snipers C4'ing and knifing the three (and only) guys on my team. This isn't so much a complaint as an observation, but right now there are a ton of servers out there, and players are not going to stay around long in one that no one wants to balance.

 Later all, and see you on the battlefield.


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 23, 2010)

Canin said:


> Hey guys, nice Virginia Server. I have played it the last week or so just about everyday, and had fun for the most part, however, tonight it seemed like the TPU guys playing were more interested in being unbalanced and running around as a bunch of snipers C4'ing and knifing the three (and only) guys on my team. This isn't so much a complaint as an observation, but right now there are a ton of servers out there, and players are not going to stay around long in one that no one wants to balance.
> 
> Later all, and see you on the battlefield.



Thats why I left.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

Canin said:


> Hey guys, nice Virginia Server. I have played it the last week or so just about everyday, and had fun for the most part, however, tonight it seemed like the TPU guys playing were more interested in being unbalanced and running around as a bunch of snipers C4'ing and knifing the three (and only) guys on my team. This isn't so much a complaint as an observation, but right now there are a ton of servers out there, and players are not going to stay around long in one that no one wants to balance.
> 
> Later all, and see you on the battlefield.



unfortunately auto balance does not work properly yet. it is the job of the server admins to basically tell people to switch sides to even the teams. hopefully EA/DICE will resolve this issue.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Thats why I left.



really? you were owning while i was playing!?


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> really? you were owning while i was playing!?



The very next round after that one I left as everyone was on the other team.
It was 4 vs 7 when I left


----------



## Canin (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> unfortunately auto balance does not work properly yet. it is the job of the server admins to basically tell people to switch sides to even the teams. hopefully EA/DICE will resolve this issue.




I understand that auto balance does not work properly, however, I did ask that the teams be balanced... twice... and I was told that players would swap once killed. That did not happen.
Anyhow, I am sure I will see some of you on the server, and I look forward to many more good rounds.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 23, 2010)

wow, never thought ppl didn't like getting knifed.


----------



## Canin (Mar 23, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> The very next round after that one I left as everyone was on the other team.
> It was 4 vs 7 when I left




That round ended 3 vs 7


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 23, 2010)

It does get annoying when peps jumping and running straight to your face to knife you (intentional).

And for some reason, they don't die fast enough so you always ended up with a knife sliced through your neck.


----------



## D007 (Mar 23, 2010)

Knifing someone isn't an honorable death.
It's like spitting on someone while you kill them.

Taking a bullet is a soldiers death.
Getting stuck is a pigs death.

Play with honor.
Avoid the knife, unless it's necessary to live.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 23, 2010)

squad deathmatch is epic, i have 2 of my buds come over and we rock out with a medic/engi/assault combo


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 23, 2010)

Canin said:


> Hey guys, nice Virginia Server. I have played it the last week or so just about everyday, and had fun for the most part, however, tonight it seemed like the TPU guys playing were more interested in being unbalanced and running around as a bunch of snipers C4'ing and knifing the three (and only) guys on my team. This isn't so much a complaint as an observation, but right now there are a ton of servers out there, and players are not going to stay around long in one that no one wants to balance.
> 
> Later all, and see you on the battlefield.



i know the game needs autobalance, but i can't see switching to the losing team when you got 20 ticks left to lose.. just doesn't make sense, i was doing well, and i like the points... throwing away a win that far down the line makes no sense at all.  I understand the frustration though, iv'e been on the losing end like that with 3 people vs 10 or 8 or whatnot and i wish to god that it would just even out.. but it doesn't and i understand those winning not wanted to throw away a win..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

i just received this from tech supports...




> The latest client patch has caused more CTDs for some.
> A known issues that EA/Dice are working on.
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...le-now-19.html
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...rashes-47.html



http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...te-client-update-523648-available-now-19.html
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...pc/942653-do-you-get-frequent-crashes-47.html

check those links if you are still having issues!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2010)

Got 404 error on both links


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i just received this from tech supports...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here are  (these work)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2010)

It seems disabling upnp support on your router might fix the lost connection to server thing.i have just disabled it on my thompson router.Heres hoping it fixes it.

thanks digibucc your links work ok.


----------



## regg187 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, was in your server a few days ago, its pretty nice runs smooth no lag. old TPU member, haven't been around much in a while. My clan is getting our server on line this week, we are =BoX=.  I'll look for some TPU guys around in servers, looks like you've got quite a few players!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

regg187 said:


> Hi, was in your server a few days ago, its pretty nice runs smooth no lag. old TPU member, haven't been around much in a while. My clan is getting our server on line this week, we are =BoX=.  I'll look for some TPU guys around in servers, looks like you've got quite a few players!!



thanks! yea maybe once your clan gets the server online we can do a scrim or something!


----------



## human_error (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm looking for a couple more mods for the UK server to help out kicking/banning and making sure teams stay balanced. If anyone is interested in helping out please PM me (no new accounts - i'll only allow people with a decent forum presence who i can trust to have the access) - there is no minimum requirement of hours to put in, it just makes it more likely a mod will be playing if the server is in use (i have setup pbbans streaming so anyone banned through that network get banned on the UK server automatically - and anyone cheating on that server will get banned through pbbans).

Also if anyone enjoys using the UK server any donations would greatly help ensure i can keep it running (nothing massive but it does cost ~£30 a month to keep going, so anything will help).


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 24, 2010)

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/978118-tips-fill-server.html



			
				StalkerSAS UK BF Forum said:
			
		

> Your doing it wrong, do this;
> 
> 1. Turn on PB
> 2. Restart server
> ...



This thread has some interesting info on PB and server population. Pages 2-3 are most important. I dont know what to think anymore. 



> That's exactly what we've done. Our PB is on (as well as PBBans) but the server browser says it's off. And for the first time ever our server has been full for 24 hours:


Source


Sounds like it may be the reason we sit with our server empty except for us.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

Btw customized this avatar for you Brandon 

edit: im a dumbass wrong topic.


----------



## lemode (Mar 24, 2010)

human_error said:


> I'm looking for a couple more mods for the UK server to help out kicking/banning and making sure teams stay balanced. If anyone is interested in helping out please PM me (no new accounts - i'll only allow people with a decent forum presence who i can trust to have the access) - there is no minimum requirement of hours to put in, it just makes it more likely a mod will be playing if the server is in use (i have setup pbbans streaming so anyone banned through that network get banned on the UK server automatically - and anyone cheating on that server will get banned through pbbans).
> 
> Also if anyone enjoys using the UK server any donations would greatly help ensure i can keep it running (nothing massive but it does cost ~£30 a month to keep going, so anything will help).



Good thing for mods to do (and you) is scope out Youtube for recent bfbc2 wallhacks aimbot esp videos and if any of these guys are stupid enough to leave their names in the clip…add them to a server ban list. I’ve pre banned a few people by doing this…but the lists never seem to stay around in Guardian/Command center.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Mar 24, 2010)

I think a US west coast server is in order... My ping is like 160 - 250 for each of those...


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I think a US west coast server is in order... My ping is like 160 - 250 for each of those...



in game ping? or actual ping, just double checking because not everyone knows that the in game ping isnt ping. 160= about 60-70 if im correct.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah it's latency not ICMP


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Mar 24, 2010)

epicfail said:


> in game ping? or actual ping, just double checking because not everyone knows that the in game ping isnt ping. 160= about 60-70 if im correct.



hmmm Have not checked in game ping. Good to know though.

Just checked. Pings are reasonable, but their is not players


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2010)

I was just in a server that had this new autobalance beta for guardian. it acaully worked! when a team would get two or more people than the other it would switch one at a time over til  it was balanced. here is the website to download and install. will post this on the TPU server thread as well

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...980822-bfbc2-autobalancer-available-beta.html


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was just in a server that had this new autobalance beta for guardian. it acaully worked! when a team would get two or more people than the other it would switch one at a time over til  it was balanced. here is the website to download and install. will post this on the TPU server thread as well
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...980822-bfbc2-autobalancer-available-beta.html



thanks but ugh, another tool. i will wait one more week and if the two very popular tools dont have it yet i will get this one.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> thanks but ugh, another tool. i will wait one more week and if the two very popular tools dont have it yet i will get this one.



Come on lets do like they did for css servers haha

25 tools later and you still need more

but jw what tools do you have right now anyway?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 24, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/978118-tips-fill-server.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interesting. that is something we have been doing from day 1. i find it strange that the first week we had our server full a lot! now it sits empty most of the time.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> interesting. that is something we have been doing from day 1. i find it strange that the first week we had our server full a lot! now it sits empty most of the time.



The servers show PB off but in fact it's actually running?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 24, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> The servers show PB off but in fact it's actually running?



yup. right now our server is grayed out. put a ticket in with MIS.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 24, 2010)

ok, it wasnt grayed out, well it was, but it was the server prior to me reinstalling the files. so everyone should do a new search for [TPU]


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2010)

hey whats going on in here?


----------



## lemode (Mar 24, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> hey whats going on in here?



Did you not read the title of the thread? 

This is a clubhouse for the Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Servers…we have multiple servers in game. Good place for admins to talk etc...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I think a US west coast server is in order... My ping is like 160 - 250 for each of those...



I agree, we should get a fund going.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I agree, we should get a fund going.



kurgans server has good ping


----------



## human_error (Mar 24, 2010)

gah, banned 10 stat padders in the last 5 mins - some solo some in groups. Anyone got any pro tips for dealing with these other than constantly monitoring the server? I don't want it abused for the purposes of grinding levels.

Someone also had the cheek to ask me to leave the server when i logged in because they wanted to play with their friends (at this time there were 4 of us in total on the server).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 24, 2010)

from my host



> We are in the process of updating all servers to version R8.
> During this time your server will go down, patch will be applied and it will then be restarted. Please do not do anything with your server until you receive a second email from us saying the update is complete.
> 
> This new patch is suppose to help with crashing issues:
> ...


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 24, 2010)

Kurg server is sweet.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 25, 2010)

shevanel said:


> lets do a squad DM tourney with a tree and all that shit.. team captains and what not and set it up so everyone with night/day schedules get a chance to participate...
> 
> any thoughts?



what happened to this? 


Maybe even get tpu to officially support it and get some kind of prize


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 25, 2010)

epicfail said:


> kurgans server has good ping



Yeah it runs smooth for me. Of course 99% of the ones I go to do also.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 25, 2010)

There is an epic game going on Kurgan's server right now.  Good people!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 25, 2010)

Latest Guardian update includes Autobalance. 

http://g4g.pl/bc2guardian-changelog


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Latest Guardian update includes Autobalance.
> 
> http://g4g.pl/bc2guardian-changelog



PRAISE THE LORD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have never seen someone with ping <100.

I tried to join the server that shown up as 15ms, but inside the game my ping still >100.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 25, 2010)

because in game the number you see is NOT ping, it is latency.  similar but different

basically it is how long behind the server you are. 100-300 is pretty normal, anything more than 300 is starting to get rough on you.

separate from the ping you see in the server browser, or pinging a server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

on 40 ping servers i get 130-150ms latency. if i see more than that then i will find another server on my list.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> on 40 ping servers i get 130-150ms latency. if i see more than that then i will find another server on my list.



ahh if im over 200 latency i rage quit.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 25, 2010)

which is fine but really, you can go up to 250-300 pretty safely.

that being said, it of course makes a difference in your response time, so the lower the better.  I don't mind being a bit higher on the TPU servers - but any random serve I agree, I'll just leave.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

after 200ms i start seeing skip lag and me unloading a clip into someone then the game does a short freeze and then i reappear dead like i killed my self


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 25, 2010)

to further add to digibucc's post

*Latency* (Delay):
is more commonly known as lag, this is where an input is processed and the output happens
later then expected.
Latency is dependent on a few factors ,such as propogation , the time taken to travel from the
host to the client, the physical connection medium being UTP , wireless or fiber optic, other
processes such as routing and packing and unpacking of packet headers.
So to put things simply latency is the noticeable delay the end user witnesses.

Whereas *PING* (Packet internet groper)
is mainly used to determine if an IP address exists or is accepting requests (ICMP), its metric ishttp://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1822336#post1822336
based on the overall round trip times of packet from the host to the client and back again.
*As it doesn't take into account processing times and the speed of the transmission medium
PING is often lower then the latency metric.*



http://www.scribd.com/doc/4089684/Latency-Vs-Ping-wwwaussiepcexpresscom


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> to further add to digibucc's post
> 
> *Latency* (Delay):
> is more commonly known as lag, this is where an input is processed and the output happens
> ...



+1 scrizz


----------



## lemode (Mar 25, 2010)

The latest version of Guardian is really nice.

Not only does it now show you the players GUID...you can see what country they hail from!

Another feature that you couldn’t see before in previous versions was when a new player was joining the game…now it tells you who is joining and their IP addy!

All admins should have guardian. It’s def the best tool around for BC2!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 26, 2010)

get on VA 32 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shevanel (Mar 26, 2010)

lemode said:


> The latest version of Guardian is really nice.
> 
> Not only does it now show you the players GUID...you can see what country they hail from!
> 
> ...



you can also kick/ban on filtered words.. so if someone says "tpu sucks" they can be auto kicked lol


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 26, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> get on VA 32 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Got booted.  Why not just ask for someone to switch teams for balance?  I can't get back in for a while now.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 26, 2010)

i had a nice fight with soviet. we were both in the barn. i was on 2nd floor and he was on the 3rd floor.. he kept throwing grenades down and i kept trying to shoot him through the floor.

i finally got him when i heard him throw a grenade but he also go cheesed because i could see the grenade icon leave from where i heard him yell "grenada".

was a like a 90 second battle.


----------



## human_error (Mar 26, 2010)

just switched what admin tools i'm using from bc2cc to procon as it has a far more powerful setup with plugin support and a lot more options. Also getting a remote server running procon so myself and my admins can login to that server and control the UK TPU server easily with full logging of events, so if something goes wrong we can see what started it.

link to the tool is http://phogue.net/?page_id=389 and the host i'm using is $5 a month to have the admin tool hosted and running 24/7 is http://proconhosting.enjin.com/home. Admins can be given different privelages and unique logins to administer each server, with different levels of control (which makes things easier).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 26, 2010)

human_error said:


> just switched what admin tools i'm using from bc2cc to procon as it has a far more powerful setup with plugin support and a lot more options. Also getting a remote server running procon so myself and my admins can login to that server and control the UK TPU server easily with full logging of events, so if something goes wrong we can see what started it.
> 
> link to the tool is http://phogue.net/?page_id=389 and the host i'm using is $5 a month to have the admin tool hosted and running 24/7 is http://proconhosting.enjin.com/home. Admins can be given different privelages and unique logins to administer each server, with different levels of control (which makes things easier).



that sounds like guardian.


----------



## human_error (Mar 26, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> that sounds like guardian.



I'm finding it better than guardian in the way it works - seems to have a lot more options (plus guardian never remembered server info in the build i used, so i gave up on it).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 26, 2010)

human_error said:


> I'm finding it better than guardian in the way it works - seems to have a lot more options (plus guardian never remembered server info in the build i used, so i gave up on it).



the version of guardian that came out yesterday now has an autobalance feature. also, the config files are all xml docs so you can simply copy and paste them into the new server builds.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Oop's it was my anniversary today and I forgot. Lucky so did the wife. Our oldest reminded us.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 27, 2010)

lmao


----------



## shevanel (Mar 27, 2010)

my server is infested with the b8zs clan.. still held my own though as they werent that good really.. some wild games.


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 27, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Oop's it was my anniversary today and I forgot. Lucky so did the wife. Our oldest reminded us.



My wife and I went the whole day forgetting our anniversary, it wasn't until we got a call around 6pm until we remembered....

your not alone


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 28, 2010)

Johnny5 said:


> My wife and I went the whole day forgetting our anniversary, it wasn't until we got a call around 6pm until we remembered.... your not alone



Yeah I took her to Dinner tonight. I haven't played one game today.


----------

